
Ask HN: Can we expect Flutter to stick around? - Coxa
I am currently wondering which tech is worth investing time in to build cross-platform mobile apps. Flutter seems to have been around for a while now. However, given Google&#x27;s track record of r.i.p.-ing services&#x2F;products I wonder if it&#x27;s worth my time.
======
Driky
With their legal issue regarding java and oracle it seems more sure than ever
that flutter is here for the long run.

And if fuchsia is ever coming out of alpha/beta or if it is a test ground for
the future of android then the future is already predictable when it concerns
the place of flutter at google.

